# Interesting article- New York's Cross Harbor Rail



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Interesting read...didn't even know this existed at all until I read the article...

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303448404577412180646908266.html?mod=googlenews_wsj


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I knew they existed in the past, had no idea they were still around. Neat find.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

That is indeed, very cool!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

If anyone is willing to spend money it would be the Port Authority. It certainly would create jobs and help with traffic in the city. I never knew they were still around, thanks for posting the article :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm of big fan of Clive Cussler's adventure books. In his new Isaac Bell series, a couple of the books have had scenes in NYC, circa 1910 or so, with old RR freight yards and cross-harbor transport as a backdrop to his stories. Fictional tales, of course, but the setting and descriptions are nonetheless historical and fun to read.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

hoscale37 said:


> Interesting read...didn't even know this existed at all until I read the article...
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303448404577412180646908266.html?mod=googlenews_wsj




A good find for my Jersey thread.:thumbsup:


----------

